# My thread has gone missing.



## guitarmy (Feb 8, 2007)

Deleted? It was the one talking about my band.

We just released songs on our myspace; thus, I was 'sharing my artwork that is not photography'. If it got deleted, that kinda sucks.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 8, 2007)

We had server problems...we had to reboot and lost a few days of posts.  Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Don Simon (Feb 8, 2007)

Including that post where I worked out the formula for time travel, formulated a foolproof plan for world peace and explained where we go when we die? Darn.


----------



## Corry (Feb 8, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Including that post where I worked out the formula for time travel, formulated a foolproof plan for world peace and explained where we go when we die? Darn.



Yep....it's a sad day, ain't it?  :mrgreen:


----------



## guitarmy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah I see. Oh well.


----------



## EBphotography (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not repost the link if you want people to see?


----------

